# Pine/Pepco 207 Amp - Restore



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I got this amp on Kijiji last summer, I was going to use it for parts (transformers) but then decided to save it instead.
It's labeled "Ford Musical Instrument Co" but it's Pepco all the way. Here's the before shot








And the after shots. 
I converted it from a single 15 to a pair of vintage magnavox 12", recovered with new tolex and grill cloth. Replaced the filter caps. Knobs are telecaster. Sounds great!


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Nice work! Reminds me of the old Silvertone twin twelve I used to have.

I have an old Pine labeled Arc which sounds good for a little amp. When I turn it on it gets all noisy and crackly


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

Buzz said:


> Nice work! ...............snipped................When I turn it on it gets all noisy and crackly


Nice work indeed -I agree!!

On your amp Buzz, if you get intermittent static (like dust on a record under the needle), it can be several things, but first I'd clean the tube pins, then I'd check resistors in the B+ line for breakdown - plate supply, screen supply, any resistors with lots of DC volts on them. You can sometimes check them by running it 'til it crackles, then give the component a shot of "cold" spray. If the "crackle" fades away for a bit, then comes back as it warms up, you've found it. While you're in there, check them all for component value and change anything that's off spec more than 20%.

cheers

John


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I really like the tone of it. Sure, it's not a Fender tone, but then again it's not a Fender price either. I find it breaks up sooner than a champ, but with more bite/top end. I'd like to post up a sound file if I can figure out how to do it.
One thing though. The temelo is completely usless. It's got an pot for speed but nothing for intensity. Way too much. 

This one at least has a power transformer. That's what made it worth saving. The transformerless ones with the 50L6 power tube are not as good.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Crazy! I just picked up the same amp except mine is the original 1X15 and called a Paul...same chassis and cab but different colour.
Thinkin' about making mine into a Herzog...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

nonreverb said:


> Crazy! I just picked up the same amp except mine is the original 1X15 and called a Paul...same chassis and cab but different colour.
> Thinkin' about making mine into a Herzog...


Cool!
They're not bad amps. This one was originally a 1X15 also. Tube sheet says "Pine 207" on mine. At least they have a power tranformer, not one of
the cheaper "radio tube" models. I ran my 3 wire cord's ground wire to a mounting screw on the transformer. Works good.


----------



## p_wats (Nov 11, 2009)

Forgive me for resurrecting a slightly old thread, but I have two Paul's--a 201 (the 12ax7, 35z5, 50l6 with no PT---sounds amazing!) and a 207. 

My 207 has been modded with a power transformer, but only a 2-prong cord--which I intend to fix. It's a 2x8 with tremolo and is nice and loud, but a bit dull sounding when compared to my other old tube beauties (the 201--my go to recording amp--and an old Northland (crystal clear, zero breakup whatsoever). 

I read a few interesting tips on this forum regarding swapping the 5y3 for a 5v4: 

Need help modding my Canadian "Supro in disguise" - Telecaster Guitar Forum

I'm assuming the dullness might be coming from bad tubes, which will be my first change, but I'd be curious as to what simple mods people have tried, as I love this little guy. 

Anyone have a schematic? I might try to draw one up for practice.


----------

